# the breaking of chaos mortals



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

In the new white Dwarf issue 342 there is the new warriors of chaos army (like they did with the blood angels). In my opinion its terrible. They have halved the number of magic items and got rid of some of the best. there is only 2 magic banner yeh one is amazing (friendly units within 12" become stubborn) but they have lost the god specific ones like the banner of rage. The mgic armour is the most uneffected except there is no spelleater shield. the maig weapons are pretty good but the got rid of my fave the beserker sword. 
knights are now special which to be fair makes sense as it stops people doing a knight army and they are cheaper in points. chariots are the same but are also special choices as are marauder horsemen. heroes and lords are cheaper now aswell. youy can have a daemon prince as your general without having to have master of mortals but its got a low Ld for a lord. 
the mark of tzeentch is to be frank crap, 6+ ward save. this is what ahs really annoyed me they have lost the god specif lores of magic!!! its now lores from the rule book!! 

I really hope they release a proper army book :angry:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The good news is, as craptastic as the White Dwarf army list is, it's a "get you by" thing until they release the army book later this year. This was kind of the only way they could immediately cut the daemons out of non-pure Daemon armies, so I see where they're coming from, even if I disagree with how they executed things. What they SHOULD have done is release Hordes of Chaos first, and then done the Daemon release.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

The Son of Horus said:


> The good news is... they release the army book later this year.


*FUCK YEH!!!* :grin:

you've made me very happy


----------

